# thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal.



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.fordmuscle.com/foru....html








Aparantly after a 3 hour soak it can turn this...









into this...








discuss


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (diive4sho)*

Seen that routine before. I've got a couple of sand blasting setups, so I probably won't build one. When are you building one? Only thing I have that's rusty is a pair of Girling 60 calipers. I sand blasted one already...


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (where_2)*

I like using phosphoric acid also. It removes rust well.


----------



## jc95passatvr6 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (moonstation 2000)*

WOW thats way better then useing a wire wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (jc95passatvr6)*

Thats a pretty nice way to clean rusty parts!! You could just "set and forget it." I think that would be better than sand blasting all of those parts.
Justind


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (vwguy3)*

WOW nice... I got to look into how to build this!!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_WOW nice... I got to look into how to build this!!

Put the phrase "Rust Removal by Electrolysis" in Google. That search alone will provide an entire evening worth of reading, or simply looking at the photos of different setups people have created to accomodate their parts along with before and after parts photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif If that's not enough, there are also some youtube videos of the process. 
Let us know how your creation works...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (where_2)*

Will do.. I will start this as a project soon.. But I want a wider bucket so I can do that with rims? Does any one know if a rim has rust and paint on it.. Will it still work? Or just when its pure rust?


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Will do.. I will start this as a project soon.. But I want a wider bucket so I can do that with rims? Does any one know if a rim has rust and paint on it.. Will it still work? Or just when its pure rust?

I think they said it would get 90% off and kind of bubble it off like paint stripper would.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (vwguy3)*

One of the sites I saw through Google, a guy bubbled the paint and rust off a valve cover. Give it a shot...


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (where_2)*

I did it... used a large garbage can (plastic), some rebar for the sacrificial anode, and a battery charger. Worked pretty good!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (tosoutherncars)*

Before and after photos?


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (where_2)*

Found some!
Headers before...
















During... The bubbles show it's working. Note the rebar around the edge of the container, all linked together. One of the big limitations of this method is that it only de-rusts metal that's in plain sight of the sacrificial anode.








And after.
















About paint... if it's got good adhesion, it will stay on. Paint that's already flaking or has rust underneath will lift off. YMMV.


_Modified by tosoutherncars at 6:44 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: thought you guys might like to see this method of rust removal. (tosoutherncars)*

glad to see a dubber used this method with success...I think I'm gonna make one to put my random rabbit brackets in and clean them up before powdercoat


----------

